# Focus on rxvt-unicode



## killerklown (Aug 24, 2011)

hi, folks!
I've made a quake-like terminal with rxvt-unicode, no problems, but one thing: when i run it with the key shortcut, it's not focused and I have to click on the terminal to start typing x(
How can I fix that?
Thx in advance!


----------



## fonz (Aug 24, 2011)

Probably depends on what Window Manager and/or Desktop Environment you're using. Care to provide that information?

Fonz


----------



## killerklown (Aug 24, 2011)

sry, I'm using Openbox


----------



## killerklown (Aug 25, 2011)

I've inserted the tag "<focus>yes</focus>" in the rc.xml, but it still is not focused... any idea?


----------



## killerklown (Aug 25, 2011)

solved!
The bug was in my script, I wrote 
	
	



```
windowfocus window=$wid
```
 instead of 
	
	



```
windowfocus $wid
```
now everything goes right!


----------

